# Who gets the leftover roofing materials?



## Bob_T (Jun 20, 2009)

We just had our house re-roofed and are real happy with the results.
My question is who usually gets the leftover roofing materials, the asphalt shingles in particular?
I have a list of a few minor things I want the contractor to take care of and I'll ask him about the leftovers but just wondering what is typical?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I think that's between you & the contractor
Myself I like to have some spare shingles in case of any problems
I think possibly a lot of contractors will bring more (or have more) on-site to make sure they don't run out & the crew is idle. So the extra/leftover is not always included in the price


----------



## ARI001 (Jun 26, 2009)

Your contract should state the amount of shingles that are included in the contract price. Typically it will be the amount required to cover the square feet of the roof rounded to a full bundle plus 15% waste.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

It should more properly be something addressed in your signed contract agreement, but you contracted for a complete roof to be installed, correct?

Did you get your complete roof installed?

Yes?

Then the leftovers are the contractors. 

If he ran short on his estimate, wouldn't you expect him to still order more to complete the job?

By the way, I always try to leave 1 to 1 1/2 bundles left over with the home owner in the event I ever have to come back many years down the road and those shingles are not available any longer.

Ed


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I agree with Ed. It is the same with any trade- painter, plumber, carpenter, electrician. These professionals are bidding the *job*. It is different than a cost plus contract, where you buy the material and the worker's time, plus a percentage of the job cost. Be safe, G


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

In my case. I bought the roofing materials and had them delivered to our driveway. We actually came up short and I had to make a run to the store. I did return some felt, but let the roofers have the leftover nails. What would I do with the nails in a partially open box? I don't have a roofing nailer.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

Ed is right. If the Contractor Contracts the job, then they are his. We also usually leave an open bundle, but very rarely have they ever been used. We have come to homes years later for a new roof again (storm damage), and took them from them to throw away. They were happy to get rid of them.

As for your case of buying the materials yourself.......why would they take them? They are yours to return or save, whichever you prefer.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I use the old shingles to cut up as starter strips


----------



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

ARI001 said:


> Your contract should state the amount of shingles that are included in the contract price. Typically it will be the amount required to cover the square feet of the roof rounded to a full bundle plus 15% waste.


15% waste?Thats extreme even for a real cut up pig.On average I'll account for 5% waste.You must end up with quite a few shingle after every job.:whistling2:


----------



## Bob_T (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses. 

I've been trying to wait until I had a chance to discuss leftover shingles with my contractor so I could let you know how it worked out but I haven't been able to get in touch with him. I'm sure he will be in touch though because I gave him 50% of the agreed price to get started and still owe him the other 50%. I hope everything is ok with him and his family. He had a little personal issue that caused him to postpone starting the work a few days, he had to take his son to the emergency room, but I'm getting way off on a tangent here.

Our contract doesn't say anything about leftover materials, I'm ok with either way it just would have been nice to have some leftovers. Something to keep in mind on future contracts.

I also wanted to relate a kind of funny story from about 15 years ago when I made a dog house for our dog. I was pretty proud of it and put a lot of work into it. We had some leftover asphalt shingles (see how I tied that in with roofing?  ) that I used on the dog house. I tried to make it look like a miniature version of our house so it was painted the same color, had the same shingles, I made the floor out of pressure treated 2 x 4's for a frame with plywood over it, and some nice carpet on top of that. I also had a framed picture of dogs playing golf (a classic) on the back wall of the doghouse. After all that effort I was really dissappointed to find that the dog refused to go in it, he rather just lay under a tree! Go figure.


----------



## Leftyho (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi,

You got a price for a new roof. 

There are no left over materials. You may see materials at your house. They are not left over. I have materials at every job that are not used on that house. Being short is more expensive then having more with you. 

Sun Tunnels - Skylights


----------



## ARI001 (Jun 26, 2009)

johnk said:


> 15% waste?Thats extreme even for a real cut up pig.On average I'll account for 5% waste.You must end up with quite a few shingle after every job.:whistling2:


If I am doing the roof it usually is a tie in deal because we've added something on to the structure like a screened in porch. I typically run at about 8% waste and try to have at least 2 bundles left over to leave with the customer. The jobs are usually smaller roofs so 15% meets my goal. 

If the area to be covered is large or a complete re roof is necessary I sub it out. I ask my roofing sub to figure on leaving 2 bundles in the case a patch is ever necessary.


----------



## daph320 (Aug 7, 2009)

what i like to know is what does diy do with their left over shinles & siding, where can i find a web site that has left over free left over home improvement leftovers still in good conditing


----------



## Leftyho (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi,

freecycle.com


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Leftyho said:


> Hi,
> 
> freecycle.com


Thanks for fetching that name Lefty. :thumbsup:

I couldn't, for the life of me, remember it earlier today. 

But, the actual Link is: http://www.freecycle.org/

Good site to save otherwise wasted products.

Ed


----------



## amerigo (Mar 4, 2017)

There would have been no need for the confusion and the question as to who should keep the leftovers, if the contract does not say so. The homeowners are too dumb to sign the contract which does not spell out the material cost and labor cost separately. Contracts should include the number of shingle pallets and felts (even if extra) that the homeowner is paying for so that there is no confusion at the end who owns them.


----------



## PatChap (Nov 17, 2012)

amerigo said:


> There would have been no need for the confusion and the question as to who should keep the leftovers, if the contract does not say so. The homeowners are too dumb to sign the contract which does not spell out the material cost and labor cost separately. Contracts should include the number of shingle pallets and felts (even if extra) that the homeowner is paying for so that there is no confusion at the end who owns them.


My customers aren't dumb, they're smart enough to realize they're paying for an installed roof not a pile of materials. Thanks though, I guess.


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

PatChap said:


> My customers aren't dumb, they're smart enough to realize they're paying for an installed roof not a pile of materials. Thanks though, I guess.


:vs_karate: 

Gotta love when a new guy comes in guns blazing :2guns:and resurrects a 7 year old thread.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Waste is calculated into the job cost, so roofing left over would be the owners. Underlayment and such can be reused but not the roofing, and I wouldn't lug the back breaker with me back home. But that's if the owner asks, otherwise, leave the site clean.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

craig11152 said:


> :vs_karate:
> 
> Gotta love when a new guy comes in guns blazing :2guns:and resurrects a 7 year old thread.


Gotta love drive by posters. 

To the poster that bumped up an already resolved question...


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

So, how does one determine a "drive-by" poster? I've answered 5 year old threads before because this forum doesn't close them to prevent that... just last week in fact. 

amerigo, thanks for your input (answered within hours of becoming a member) even though you were ridiculed for your very first ever post with us... must be a little discouraging to other readers (DIY home owners and pros alike), thinking of becoming a new member. I am sorry to see you treated this way- ---I hope you are not one of the Owners husband or relative... ironic. A Mod should should be along soon to remove a few posts here- including mine- as leaving them is disrespectful to the forum and against forum rules. Don't feel badly, there are a few years worth of threads I answered in the "Insulation" forum when I erroneously thought foam board was the "only" way to insulate interior basements. 

Gary


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Gary in WA said:


> So, how does one determine a "drive-by" poster? I've answered 5 year old threads before because this forum doesn't close them to prevent that... just last week in fact.
> 
> amerigo, thanks for your input (answered within hours of becoming a member) even though you were ridiculed for your very first ever post with us... must be a little discouraging to other readers (DIY home owners and pros alike), thinking of becoming a new member. I am sorry to see you treated this way- ---I hope you are not one of the Owners husband or relative... ironic. A Mod should should be along soon to remove a few posts here- including mine- as leaving them is disrespectful to the forum and against forum rules. Don't feel badly, there are a few years worth of threads I answered in the "Insulation" forum when I erroneously thought foam board was the "only" way to insulate interior basements.
> 
> Gary


Gary,

Feel free to show me where "amerigo" was "ridiculed" here. If you consider the term "drive by" to be a real insult, I am sorry for you. I fail to see the insult in a term that is commonly referred to describe the bumping up of a nearly 8 year old thread that was answered. 
@craig11152 pointed out that this was a resolved and answered question that was nearly 8 years old. 

Seeing as you are so concerned about the words and feelings that might be trampled, are you going to take issue with amerigo's own words? 



amerigo said:


> There would have been no need for the confusion and the question as to who should keep the leftovers, if the contract does not say so. The *homeowners are too dumb* to sign the contract which does not spell out the material cost and labor cost separately. Contracts should include the number of shingle pallets and felts (even if extra) that the homeowner is paying for so that there is no confusion at the end who owns them.


I am guessing you are going to chastise him in a follow up post for his "ridiculing" words that he chose. 

Clearly if "drive-by poster" is ridicule...calling a homeowner "dumb" must also be...right. Please...do tell me Gary...how do you feel about amerigo's comments?

Are you really confused as to what side of the industry amerigo is on? I am guessing he is a contractor in this case and for the record, I don't find anything he said here offensive. 

What I do take issue with is your "selective outrage" when someone makes a joke about an 8 year old thread being bumped up with zero new information be added to the post.


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

amerigo said:


> There would have been no need for the confusion and the question as to who should keep the leftovers, if the contract does not say so. The homeowners are too dumb to sign the contract which does not spell out the material cost and labor cost separately. Contracts should include the number of shingle pallets and felts (even if extra) that the homeowner is paying for so that there is no confusion at the end who owns them.


Completely ridiculous.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> Completely ridiculous.


Be careful buddy. We don't want to be unwelcoming and set off the thread police alarm...


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

"2. Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on DIY Chatroom.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. Harassment will not be tolerated in this community. *This includes private messages, Avatars, Facebook and/or social media and user emails."*


3. Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.*

*from Rules; http://www.diychatroom.com/f114/diy-chatroom-community-rules-281002/*

*Gary*


*


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Are you posting that for Amerigo's benefit? 

Where is the:


name calling
personal attack
inappropriate behavior
discriminatory remarks
Feel free to demonstrate where any of the remarks, with the exception of someone calling homeowners dumb (same person who's defense you rushed to), meet any of those criteria. 



Just wondering, honestly, what you are seeing that is "offensive".


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Kids, please. Two of my favorite posters should not be ragging on each other.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

ront02769 said:


> Kids, please. Two of my favorite posters should not be ragging on each other.


And I'm betting we all would have a great time having a beer together.... 

and don't call me a stupid homeowner.... I'm stupid...but just a renter.



(Just goofin, I'm a homeowner)

Best


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

Wow I post 2 words and set off a poop storm?


----------

